# Should I buy this 300x z31?



## TheKid (Sep 23, 2017)

I want to buy a 1988 300zx z31 t top turbo that has 230,000 miles; factory LSD rear end; brand new battery, tires, alternator, and driveshaft; missing AC belt and pulley; needs new carpet and seats reupholstered; no exhaust right now; shocks are shot all the way around; a bent hood; and runs and drives. What do you all think? How much is this car worth as it now sits? My aspirations for this car are to make it faster and have fun with it, but do all the right stuff throughout the process and not cut corners.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's hard to say without knowing how solid the body is and what your financial situation is. These were great cars in their day, but these days it's not hard for them to become money pits. If it has the electronic shocks, replacements can be hard to find and when you can find them, they are very expensive. The missing A/C belt would suggest to me that the compressor is likely shot...and if that's the case, the system may be contaminated with debris. Exhaust can be expensive, as well. I would suggest you have an repair shop take a good look at in and give you a professional assessment and value of the vehicle estimate.


----------

